# Who here Owns a Caucasian Shepherd?



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

Looking to hear some feedback on the breed, I found when we got into LGD's we heard all kinds of stories on the how aggressive they were and couldn't be trusted around kids and they could kill a wolf with one paw tied behind their back. (reminded me of the HYPE about rotts and dobies from the 80's and 90's) i would like real owner feedback on these breeds. every you tube video shows some Dbag purposely upsetting the dog or provoking it. curious to hear your experiences. 

Edit: we had Anatolians, and they were great dogs. had people over all the time and never had an issue. had someone jump the fence that did not belong and they got bit.


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

56 views, no one owns an Ovcharka  was hoping to get some feedback. i know they are rare but there are some great people on here with lots of experience. was hoping someone had something for me.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have never owned one, but the first time I heard of that breed was in a series I was reading and the main character had a midget computer nerd that owned two. He would ride them. Hope it helps and I think this is the series.  https://www.orderofbooks.com/characters/scot-harvath/


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Dutch Shepherd here...sorry


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm guessing Caucasian shepherds are white?


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

jolly rabbit said:


> 56 views, no one owns an Ovcharka  was hoping to get some feedback. i know they are rare but there are some great people on here with lots of experience. was hoping someone had something for me.


Might try looking at other forums....
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1.....1..gws-wiz.......0i71j0i67j0i10.YQtrv8DUHMk


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

thank you everybody, we placed her in what i hope is a good home. was not worth the risk with my kiddo's. i think we could have done the training, but she was knocking over emma and wyatt, also we live on acreage but on the edge of town. don't want the liability of her getting out. anywho, A couple with 3 teenagers, horses and goats got a purebred Ovcharka for $200. not bad at all. (that is what we paid for her when we took her off the hands of a young couple in the city that were in way over their heads.


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

All that being said, we are rebuilding little jolly homestead again. this time with children 4yr old, and 2.5 yr old. how do your Pyrenees seem to do with children. they seem to be the calmest and most laid back LGD. (FYI i have experience raising Anatolians)


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 11, 2019)

I looked into Caucasian Shepherds and they seemed to be a color variety of the Anatolian. Possibly to be more "rare" and thus more expensive.

We have had both Pyrs and Anatolians as livestock guardians for 30 years. It depends on what you need. What livestock animals do you have? If you do not have any livestock to guard, I would wait for a bit until you have sheep or goats. 

Pyrenees are gentle with family members, but so are Anatolians. The main difference with Pyrenees and Anatolians is in the way they guard livestock. Pyrenees set what they consider is a safety perimeter around their and try to remove all predators inside that perimeter. This is what leads to their reputation as roamers. they are very difficult to keep inside a fence, and most people seem to need to run electric wire above and at the bottom of their fences to keep Pyrs inside. Pyrs are like cats, they can collapse their bodies to get through holes you would think would stymie a Chihuahua! They can climb (not jump) a 6' wire fence. They are also quite lovable and gentle with family and friends.

Since you had Anatolians you know they can be more sharp in temperament. However they stay with the livestock and do not roam like Pyrs.

We had Pyrs for 20 years and loved the way they acted with kids and visitors, but did not like the way the Pyrs would patrol 100 acres around our place outside our fences. We are surrounded by coyotes so 6 years ago we switched to Anatolians. Our kids are grown so no neighborhood kids were coming to play and we have did not have to worry about strangers coming into our yard. Our Anatolians are perfect for us now. They stay with the sheep, are gentle with family and grandchildren, and recognize persons with reason to be inside our fences. Our male has a much sharper Anatolian temperament and is more aggressive in defense so we kennel him when strangers are going to be on the property. We really love our Anatolians for the way they remain with the sheep and inside our fences. We are surrounded by coyotes - 5 packs within 100 acres - and need 3 Anatolians to protect 6 acres of steep hills and gullies.

If you liked your Anatolians why change breeds?


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Ridgetop said:


> and most people seem to need to run electric wire above and at the bottom of their fences to keep Pyrs inside.


Supposing you made the same effort, but put the electric on the outside of the fence, what purpose would the dog serve?


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 11, 2019)

Predators can jump 6' from a standstill (coyotes and cougar) so the dog is still necessary. If a predator should get inside the fences, our Anatolians will protect the sheep, and us. We don't use electric fencing - our breed stays with the sheep. High winds blowing debris, weeds, etc. can ground out the electric fence. You need to check your hit wires every day. Hard to do for us s are on super steep hillsides. I know a lot of people that are on flat land and they love their hot wires. We rely on our LGDs to let us know anything different is happening, strangers, injured sheep, surprise lambings, etc. Whatever works for you.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

I doubt there's a reliable line of these in the US, whereas Kangals/Anatolians are pretty established. It would be kind of touchy business making sure you're getting dogs from livestock guarding lines instead of the ones living in cities over in Russia and the Caucuses guarding houses or doing police/military work.


----------



## CaucasianOvcharkaMum (Nov 5, 2020)

Have no fear!! The Caucasian Ovcharka Mum is here! I have a C.O. Named harvath, we breed and he is our alpha. We have a chicken coop and he is actually an amazing LGD!!!


----------



## CaucasianOvcharkaMum (Nov 5, 2020)

Nope! 😁 they are actually most common in brown and black, sometimes with white stomachs. The blend in to attack since the weigh a whopping 170-230


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I know there are some Facebook groups as well as general LGD groups who own them.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Maybe look at Central Asian Shepherds as well. I have one and she is fantastic.


----------



## AnthoNolog (Jan 5, 2021)

My father had a Caucasian Shepherd dog named Erhan, he was a very smart dog and perfectly coped with his duties.


----------



## Yogibearsmom (10 mo ago)

jolly rabbit said:


> 56 views, no one owns an Ovcharka  was hoping to get some feedback. i know they are rare but there are some great people on here with lots of experience. was hoping someone had something for me.


I own a male Caucasian Ovcharka..are you still looking for answers?


----------



## Yogibearsmom (10 mo ago)

jolly rabbit said:


> thank you everybody, we placed her in what i hope is a good home. was not worth the risk with my kiddo's. i think we could have done the training, but she was knocking over emma and wyatt, also we live on acreage but on the edge of town. don't want the liability of her getting out. anywho, A couple with 3 teenagers, horses and goats got a purebred Ovcharka for $200. not bad at all. (that is what we paid for her when we took her off the hands of a young couple in the city that were in way over their heads.


A good bred purebred Ovcharka should never be $200. Many scammers pass them off as such .. and charge very low prices to get rid of the dog.


----------

